# Tournaments 2018



## Keith740 (May 16, 2018)

Looking for info on bass tournaments at lakes like snowen,Ross and lake hope and other lakes in that area can’t find anything online.. any info would help also-heard they have tournaments thro the week would like Info on that also please and thank you


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

There is a Wednesday night pot tournament at Snowden. They had 27 boats last night


----------



## Keith740 (May 16, 2018)

H2ofowl said:


> There is a Wednesday night pot tournament at Snowden. They had 27 boats last night


Do you know if it starts at 5 or 530


----------

